# A walk in the park



## Terry D (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## PiP (Oct 19, 2017)

Terry, the 2nd picture is amazing!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 19, 2017)

I cropped it a bit, but I was no more than 15 feet away from her. The shots are actually two different deer who didn't seem to care I was wandering around taking pictures of them.


----------



## PiP (Oct 19, 2017)

I think the second photo would make a good poster. It's so unusual.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 19, 2017)

I like the effect of the tree limbs which act like a frame are out of focus and the deer centered so well.


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 20, 2017)

I love the rear end view of the first deer with her face slightly turned to the camera like "How dare you!"

I also favor second photograph and agree with Plastic that the tree limbs serve as a frame. The large out of focus (it that the term) large front limb makes all else brilliantly clear.

I have deer in my backyard and should take some snaps but, no doubt, they will not rival yours!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 23, 2017)

Some more from that same jaunt.







This one is a panorama stitched together from 6 individual shots. That's the Mississippi River down there and Illinois beyond it.


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 24, 2017)

do book covers?
just wondering


----------



## Terry D (Oct 24, 2017)

-xXx- said:


> do book covers?
> just wondering



Not good ones. :lol:


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 24, 2017)

"Yes. Yes, I do," replies the gifted graphic image crafter to a random inquiry.
_*puts 3x5 with sharpie prompt on table top*
*nods, not-so-discretely, towards prompt*
_
striking!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 26, 2017)

Hello, While they're all good, I love the photo under the goose...the colors and shapes first caught my eye, periwinkle blue, greens and a dash of yellow and orange to get my attention...had to enlarge it to be sure of the water... a wonderfully simple yet complex moment in time


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi, Terry. I love these dandelions. Brings me back to my childhood where we'd make a wish the blow.







Now this looks like an oil painting! You captured great movement. This is my favorite.







As to book covers... I like the third one. However, something interesting could be done with this. (The bottom one)


----------



## Terry D (Oct 26, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> Hi, Terry. I love these dandelions. Brings me back to my childhood where we'd make a wish the blow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, SilverMoon. Those plants weren't dandelions, they were about waist high with heads the size of marbles, but I thought they presented a neat, geometric target. That book cover is bad. It's a great example of why self-published authors shouldn't do their own covers. Someday I'm going to redo that. I love the stories inside, but the cover haunts me.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 26, 2017)

OOooo soooo fabulous! The Deer? Perfection! Love the gentle light, sorta secretive and mysterious... The Butterfly, on the BRILLIANT orange plant.... looks staged it is so fabulous! The Long panoramic view? Looks like an oil painting... as always.... viewing your work is a treat!

I hope you get a chance to photograph some old barns.... sad to say, they are disappearing from the landscapes, replaced with those prefab tin things... I am completely obsessed with old barns...


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 26, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *TerryD* Thanks, SilverMoon. Those plants weren't dandelions, they were about waist high with heads the size of marbles, but I thought they presented a neat, geometric target. That book cover is bad. It's a great example of why self-published authors shouldn't do their own covers. Someday I'm going to redo that. I love the stories inside, but the cover haunts me.



LOL. I was only five so maybe they looked huge to me. And, yes. I see that placement. Really good.



> I love the stories inside, but the cover haunts me.


 Seriously, are they ghost stories? I love morbid.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice pictures, very picturesque and seems nicely taken. One of my cousins is a photographer as a job. But that is for businesses or for schools weddings. This looks to be the fun side of this hobby I don't see often. Seems as if the personality of the photographer is big, not joking. It seems like a good second hobby.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 26, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> OOooo soooo fabulous! The Deer? Perfection! Love the gentle light, sorta secretive and mysterious... The Butterfly, on the BRILLIANT orange plant.... looks staged it is so fabulous! The Long panoramic view? Looks like an oil painting... as always.... viewing your work is a treat!
> 
> I hope you get a chance to photograph some old barns.... sad to say, they are disappearing from the landscapes, replaced with those prefab tin things... I am completely obsessed with old barns...



I haven't yet shot any barns, but it's a project that's high on my wish-list. I just need to find the time.



SilverMoon said:


> LOL. I was only five so maybe they looked huge to me. And, yes. I see that placement. Really good.
> 
> Seriously, are they ghost stories? I love morbid.



Reflection in a Black Mirror is a mix of things, mostly odd, mostly dark. It's my homage to Ray Bradbury's, The Illustrated Man, all the stories are tied together with one overarching story about an old man who finds  a black mirror at a flea market and starts to see strange reflections. The stories range from a Hitchcock-like thriller, to psychological horror, to post apocalyptic, to... you guessed it, my take on a ghost story about haunted stones. One of the pieces I put in Reflections was an entry in one of our Literary Maneuvers flash fiction challenges a few years ago. You can read that one here for free.



Theglasshouse said:


> Nice pictures, very picturesque and seems nicely taken. One of my cousins is a photographer as a job. But that is for businesses or for schools weddings. This looks to be the fun side of this hobby I don't see often. Seems as if the personality of the photographer is big, not joking. It seems like a good second hobby.



It is fun. And you are very right, I think you can tell a lot about the photographer's personality by what they shoot and how they do it. As a writer I try to use words to show other people what I see, as a shutter-bug I try to do the same thing by capturing an image of a moment in a way that shows what's important to me.


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 27, 2017)

Terry D said:


> Reflection in a Black Mirror is a mix of things, mostly odd, mostly dark. It's my homage to Ray Bradbury's, The Illustrated Man, all the stories are tied together with one overarching story about an old man who finds  a black mirror at a flea market and starts to see strange reflections. The stories range from a Hitchcock-like thriller, to psychological horror, to post apocalyptic, to... you guessed it, my take on a ghost story about haunted stones. One of the pieces I put in Reflections was an entry in one of our Literary Maneuvers flash fiction challenges a few years ago. You can read that one here for free.



yes, they should.
read there for free.
do you, perhaps, have an image for each tale?


----------



## Terry D (Oct 27, 2017)

-xXx- said:


> yes, they should.
> read there for free.
> do you, perhaps, have an image for each tale?



I do not. That would be a fun project, though, to try and take a photograph to reflect a mood, or an event from each story.


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 27, 2017)

strangely enough, a sort of morphing collage/mural
came to my mind.
ripples ever present in a mirror, but
seldom completely visible.

i think it would make a fab table of contents.
pick a picture-hear/read a tale.
old man/narrator intro/extro.


----------

